# red seal exam



## johnnyomah88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi lads,

Im an electrician and thinking about moving to saskatoon in canada in the summer..but the question i hav papers since last august but im hearing you need so many hours to sit the red seal exam..i have over 10,000 but that includes 4 years of my apprenticeship..would this allow me to sit the exam or what criteria do u need to sit the exam?all advice greatfull


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, apprenticeship hours do not count.


----------



## johnnyomah88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh really..do happen to no how many hours outside your apprenticeship u need?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

johnnyomah88 said:


> Oh really..do happen to no how many hours outside your apprenticeship u need?


I believe (could be wrong) it's 9,000.


----------



## johnnyomah88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok that puts a spanner in the works..thanks for your help


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, it's 9000 hours of direct experience, not apprenticeship, and you need proof.


----------



## TQuiring (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Johnny,
My name is Travis Quiring, I'm a Realtor in Saskatoon and am here to help in any way i can. I want to post a link for you but I am told on here that I need to post at least 4 times before I can post a url. So I'll post a few times and then post the link, sorry.
Please let me know if I can help out in any other way.



johnnyomah88 said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> Im an electrician and thinking about moving to saskatoon in canada in the summer..but the question i hav papers since last august but im hearing you need so many hours to sit the red seal exam..i have over 10,000 but that includes 4 years of my apprenticeship..would this allow me to sit the exam or what criteria do u need to sit the exam?all advice greatfull


----------



## TQuiring (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry if this looks like spamming.


----------



## TQuiring (Apr 4, 2012)

I would like to just post the link for you.


----------



## TQuiring (Apr 4, 2012)

If I can help with any other questions about moving here please let me know.


----------



## TQuiring (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm sorry mod, the forum still will not allow me to post the link to the Sask immigration link that provides a detailed outline for getting a red seal here. Perhaps I need to wait for a while, I'll try again later.


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> No, apprenticeship hours do not count.


With the greatest of respect Auld yin I am in the trade in NS and all hours worked from 1st year apprentice attribute to you being able to take the red seal so I cant see any reason why apprenticeship hours from another country would not count. If I am wrong I do apologise.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

It may vary from provence to province, but i beleive apprentice hours count


----------



## TQuiring (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is the link that gives you step by step instructions and who to contact. I hope this helps.
http://www.saskimmigrationcanada.ca/electricians/


----------



## DerekMul (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm heading to Vancouver in June and then I'll be applying to do my construction electrician red seal exam. I was planning on doing this in Alberta but I was told I will have to work a year as an apprentice before I can apply to sit the exam.

When I get my red seal cert in BC will I then be able to move to Alberta and work as a journeyman? Has anyone done this exam?
Thanks for any info.

Regards,
Derek


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

DerekMul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm heading to Vancouver in June and then I'll be applying to do my construction electrician red seal exam. I was planning on doing this in Alberta but I was told I will have to work a year as an apprentice before I can apply to sit the exam.
> 
> ...


Hi Derek, 
I took the the exam just before Christmas and passed. All you have to do is familliarise yourself with the code which section covers what and where the tables are etc and you will be able to find all the answers. Also I recommend the ESAT tool available to buy on the CSA website, where you practice taking the exam with a wrong answer analysis to help you along the way.

Regards
Dave


----------



## DerekMul (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheers Dave,

Did you do the exam in BC and how much study would you recommend? I'm going to order the books and cd from the csa website tomorrow. Is this what I should be getting? Electrician's Self Assessment Tool (2009 ESAT) - also known as the Construction Electrician Practice Exam. I just pasted that from the website.


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

DerekMul said:


> Cheers Dave,
> 
> Did you do the exam in BC and how much study would you recommend? I'm going to order the books and cd from the csa website tomorrow. Is this what I should be getting? Electrician's Self Assessment Tool (2009 ESAT) - also known as the Construction Electrician Practice Exam. I just pasted that from the website.


No I took the exam in NS, but it is interprovincial. Yes that is the tool I used, however the code has just been revised and the 2012 edition will be in effect from May 1st, so just keep your eyes open for that.


----------



## DerekMul (Apr 26, 2012)

uksparky said:


> No I took the exam in NS, but it is interprovincial. Yes that is the tool I used, however the code has just been revised and the 2012 edition will be in effect from May 1st, so just keep your eyes open for that.


Cool. How do you find working as a sparks in Canada compared to England?
Did you you get a temp cert to allow you to work before you did the exam?


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

DerekMul said:


> Cool. How do you find working as a sparks in Canada compared to England?
> Did you you get a temp cert to allow you to work before you did the exam?


There are a lot of differences, terminology and the general arrangements of circuits. They have a wider range of varying voltages, 120v, 208v, 240v, 347v and 600v that they use depending on application. Domestic panels are far bigger that ours and are 2 pole and neutral although it is classed as a single phase supply. oh my I could rant for ages.

I didn't score a job until I had taken the exam, personally I couldn't face being called an apprentice after 25 years in the trade and having run my own business back in England, being an employee was always going to be hard.

Anyway got laid off a couple weeks ago because the guy I worked for had heard that I wanted to be self employed again, so I registered a business a couple of days ago and now sit here with my fingers crossed.


----------



## DerekMul (Apr 26, 2012)

uksparky said:


> There are a lot of differences, terminology and the general arrangements of circuits. They have a wider range of varying voltages, 120v, 208v, 240v, 347v and 600v that they use depending on application. Domestic panels are far bigger that ours and are 2 pole and neutral although it is classed as a single phase supply. oh my I could rant for ages.
> 
> I didn't score a job until I had taken the exam, personally I couldn't face being called an apprentice after 25 years in the trade and having run my own business back in England, being an employee was always going to be hard.
> 
> Anyway got laid off a couple weeks ago because the guy I worked for had heard that I wanted to be self employed again, so I registered a business a couple of days ago and now sit here with my fingers crossed.


You need to keep things like that to yourself but I hope it all works out for you. I checked out the csa website and I see they have got the 2012 regs on sale but the exam tool works off of the 2009 regs. I emailed them to find out how this will effect the exam and weather the exam tool needs to be updated.


----------

